# gennady rozhdestvensky - Bruckner



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I recently bought the complete bruckner series by this composer and the Russian State Symphony Orchestra.

I know the conductor is a big-league and important conductor, but id never heard the orchestra before.

Has anyone else heard this recording? Can you compare it with other recordings? I dont have the money to buy another CD so im just wondering how good this recording actually is.
Thanks


----------

